# Al Rehab



## Lanason

right - apartment sorted in al Rehab . . . . . landing Sunday afternoon lane: . . . . 
It's really happening - I'm coming to Cairo . . . . . . . 

Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaidenScotland

Well done you 

Maiden


----------



## starchief

If Al Rehab is Cairo, then Brighton is in London


----------



## Lanason

*Ah but*



starchief said:


> If Al Rehab is Cairo, then Brighton is in London


I'm going to be working in Heliopolis - which is in Cairo. :behindsofa:

Anyway who apart from the locals have ever heard of Al Rehab? - if I told any of my family or friends, they would think I was going into a London clinic :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> I'm going to be working in Heliopolis - which is in Cairo. :behindsofa:
> 
> Anyway who apart from the locals have ever heard of Al Rehab? - if I told any of my family or friends, they would think I was going into a London clinic :eyebrows:


Lol good one


----------



## starchief

Well, if you fancy being shown the British Club, let me know. I live in Heliopolis myself.


----------



## Lanason

starchief said:


> Well, if you fancy being shown the British Club, let me know. I live in Heliopolis myself.


Offer accepted :clap2:
Will I need Rehab afterwards ?????:spit:

is there a website ???


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> Offer accepted :clap2:
> Will I need Rehab afterwards ?????:spit:
> 
> is there a website ???


There is a website but it isn't much good


----------



## Lanason

*and*



MaidenScotland said:


> There is a website but it isn't much good


I'm a one for always asking questions - maybe a deep rooted thirst for knowledge (either that or I am sad)

anyway
Q1 - Are there any criteria for joining BCA?
Q2 - Is there a cost?
Q3 - Do you need to be nominated?
Q4 - How much is a pint of Stella
Q5 - or nice glass of Pouilly-Fumé :confused2:
. . . . . .


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> I'm a one for always asking questions - maybe a deep rooted thirst for knowledge (either that or I am sad)
> 
> anyway
> Q1 - Are there any criteria for joining BCA?
> Q2 - Is there a cost?
> Q3 - Do you need to be nominated?
> Q4 - How much is a pint of Stella
> Q5 - or nice glass of Pouilly-Fumé :confused2:
> . . . . . .


Yes there is a criteria, you must hold a British or a foreign passport
Yes there is a cost.. it is 250 LE for the year
No you don't need to be nominated
I dont drink Stella ( it is local stella) but I think it is about 15 l.e
[email protected] Pouilly-Fume...
Maiden


----------



## Lanason

*so . . . .*



MaidenScotland said:


> Yes there is a criteria, you must hold a British or a foreign passport
> Yes there is a cost.. it is 250 LE for the year
> No you don't need to be nominated
> I dont drink Stella ( it is local stella) but I think it is about 15 l.e
> [email protected] Pouilly-Fume...
> Maiden


British passport - check
cost - check
not nominated - check
local stella - yep heard about that 
no PF - will I ever survive . . . . . . .  I'll have to settle for a Muscadet then :eyebrows:


----------

